# Sim City - Radioaktivität



## Farblu34 (3. April 2013)

*Sim City - Radioaktivität*

Neulich wurde ein kleiner Teil meiner Baufläche Radioaktiv verstrahlt ...Wie bekommt man die wieder weg ??? Oder verschwindet die nach einiger Zeit von alleine ???


----------



## Bierseppi (3. April 2013)

*AW: Sim City - Radioaktivität*

es dauert 20 jahre im spiel damit 50% der strahlung sich in bodenverschmutzung umwandelt


----------



## BlackViper59 (6. April 2013)

*AW: Sim City - Radioaktivität*

nicht dein ernst -.- neulich ist bei mir ein Tornado direkt übers atomkraftwerk geheizt. Jetzt ist die halbe stadt verseucht und kurz darauf war schon der ganze boden verschmutzt. Jetzt regen sich meine  Leute über die keime auf und , dass sie alle krank sind


----------



## Shmendrick (10. April 2013)

*AW: Sim City - Radioaktivität*

Also man kann versuchen wie verrückt Bäume zu Pflanzen das regelt Verschmutzung,halt nur net genug.Ansomstem wird dir auser jarte aufgeben und wo anderster neu Anzufangen nix anderes übrig bleiben.


----------



## Florian97450 (10. April 2013)

*AW: Sim City - Radioaktivität*

Ich gebe Shmendrick absolut recht. Außer den Bäumen fällt mir auch nix ein.


----------

